# Eigenen Server für Homepage



## bugszzk (9. November 2003)

Hallo liebe Leute.

Ich habe mal eine Frage und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir diese Beantworten:

Möchte mir gerne einen eigenen Server zulegen. Habe auch schon welche in Aussicht.

Nur wie verläuft das ganze dann genau. Habe 0 Ahnung. Möchte gerne wichtige Daten sichern, meine Homepage über den Server laufen lassen uvm.

Kann mir dies irgendwer erklären?

Danke


----------



## Klon (9. November 2003)

Wenn du keine Ahnung von Serveradministration hast solltest du es bei einem Standart Webhostingpaket bei einem der vielen Provider belassen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. November 2003)

Ganz genau so ist's.

*Hier noch drei weitere sehr wichtige Links:*
http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5248
http://mi.hostsharing.de/root-Server-checklist.html
http://mi.hostsharing.de/root-Server-mistakes.html


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. November 2003)

Bevor Du Dir "Waffe Webserver" oder "wwWaffe (WAWAWUMM)" zulegst, solltest Du überlegen einen "Managed Webserver" zu nehmen. Da sollte in der Regel jemand der Ahnung hat den Server verwalten und aktuell (und sicher) halten.
Damit tust Du Dir und anderen einen großen Gefallen. Mir heulen viele Leute die Ohren voll, deren Server gehijacked wurde - deren Daten sind futsch ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. November 2003)

.... und dann die vierstellige Traffic-Rechnung bezahlen müssen


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2003)

LOL  Naja.. mittlerweile kann man bei Puretec einen Maximalbetrag eingeben, wonach der Server bis zum Monatsende von der Leitung genommen wird, wenn dieser Geldbetrag erreicht wird.


... hab ich schon oft für Kunden eingestellt 
die wissen nich mal das es sowas gibt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. November 2003)

Ein Traffic-Limit ist denke ich weiß Gott keine Schande.  Ich werde für unsere/n Server ebenfalls Traffic-Limit/e setzen lassen, weil die Gefahr eines DDoS'es oder sonstigem Angriff immer besteht und ein Reagieren innerhalb von Minuten vielleicht nicht immer möglich ist.


----------

